# Movie;The Pigeon That Worked a Miracle



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can locate a copy of the Disney movie;"The Pigeon that Worked a Miracle"? I saw it in elementary school in the late 60's or early 70's. It's a really good story about a boy and his pet homing pigeon.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I remember that movie. I think I do, and it was in the mid 70's. It was a docu-drama of a racing pigeon and getting ready for a big race. It showed how it had so many obstacles to face on it's journey home, like storms, hawks, etc. It was the show that got me hooked on pigeons as a small kid. I don't think you have the title of the movie right though as it didn't ring a bell. But if I remember correctly, the bird's name was "Pidge". But you're right, this movie was definitely walt disney as you said. Sadly, I have no idea where to get a copy. I just wanted to respond since I too remember that show well, even though I was only 5 or 6 yrs old










Brad


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The title is right, but I could only find it as film rental at http://www.modernsoundpictures.com/DISANLSH.html 

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I debated on whether to say anything or not and decided I would. We have a copy of this movie. It's a long story about where it came from so I'll just skip that! LOL. IF I can find a way to make a copy of ours, would any of you be interested in it being mailed from one person to another on the list that is interested in seeing it? Mind you, the copy we have is not real good. It is viewable and IF I can make a copy, it may not even come out as good as the one we have. I'll just see what kind of response I get and I'll work on trying to get a copy made of it.


> Originally posted by cyro51:
> *The title is right, but I could only find it as film rental at http://www.modernsoundpictures.com/DISANLSH.html
> 
> Cynthia*


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.Yes Lovebird,I'd be interested in buying a copy if you can make one.


----------



## Afra (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd like to see that movie too if you can make a copy for me also. LOL







I've never heard or seen that movie before, so I am a bit curious to know what it is about.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies.I finally located a copy at the Cleveland Public Library.My local library didn't have a copy.I tried to copy it for other people but the copy came out scrambled.I reccommend everyone to check their local libraries for a copy.


----------



## Navigator (Jan 2, 2003)

Can you elaborate on the contents of the film and what age group is aimed at ?
Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This movie is about a young boy confined to a wheel chair and because of the pigeon he gets up and walks. I guess it's aimed at the younger crowd but anyone who has pigeons and cares about them would enjoy the movie.


> Originally posted by Navigator:
> *Can you elaborate on the contents of the film and what age group is aimed at ?
> Thanks.*


----------



## Navigator (Jan 2, 2003)

That's great ! It sounds like it could be used as a promotional film to educate the general public about our fine feathered friends. 
I visited a local elementary school with a few of my pigeons last spring and it was quite exciting for me as well as all that were involved (students, teachers, etc.) and would have loved to had a copy of the film for their viewing. I even raised a pair of youngsters from best best breeders for one of the teachers.
I wish our club had a nice clubhouse in town so that we could do some seminars or other events to give all a better understanding about the pigeons.


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

There is also another movie about pigeons that came out several years ago. I don't remember the name, but Michael Landon was in it and from what I remember there was a white pigeon named Dickens that was a racing pigeon. The movie basically centered on the devotion that pigeons have and the horrendous problems and troubles they encounter while trying to fly home during the race. Dickens sure got more than his share of problems, but he did make it back to the coop.


----------



## Zgal (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi everyone,

The movie that Danielle refers to with Michael Landon is a made for TV movie called "Where Pigeons Go to Die" from 1990. The plot outline says, "Sentimental drama about an aging man's fond reminiscences of his relationship with his grandfather in 1950 midwest and the time they spent together raising racing pigeons."

Anyway, sounds like a cool movie. 

Karen


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Zgal -
That's right - now the memories come flooding back once I heard the name of that movie I was trying to remember the title to. The library here doesn't have anything as far as pigeon movies, but they are pretty good about ordering tapes from a bigger branch library, so I plan to go there tomorrow and see if I can order the tape, "The Pigeon that worked a Miracle." It sounds so neat and I'm certain I've never seen it before. DC


----------

